# Trails Nähe Mainz !?



## stanleydobson (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Community


Habt ihr tips für mich betreffend schönen (nicht so schwere) trails und allgemein fahrstrecken in der nähe von mainz? 

Demnächst kommt mein neues bike (gc al 7.0) und nach ein wenig eingewöhnungszeit würde ich in meinem augusturlaub dann gerne sl oft radeln wie möglich

-erstes anfahrtziel wäre dann schonmal stromberg  da bin ich echt gespannt drauf

Auf der webseite werden auch trails in/um bad kreuznach und bingen erwähnt, die paar bilder machen schon lust auf mehr 

Gibts da irgendwie karten und oder informationsmaterial zu solchen strecken?

Danke für infos


----------



## Wassertrinker (25. Juli 2012)

Der flowtrail in Stromberg ist von und für Mountainbiker gemacht. Mit ein paar netten Sprüngen und Anliegern. 

Die Trails in Bad Kreuznach und Bingen sind von Mz perfekt mit dem Zug zu erreichen. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um kleine Pfade, die auch gerne von Wanderern genutzt werden! Hier sollte man umbedingt Rücksicht auf diese nehmen, da das Biker-Wanderer-Verhältnis teilweise eh schon angespannt ist. 
Aus diesem Grund werden die Wege auch nicht explizit mit Biker-Kartenmaterial beworben. 

Eine anständige Wanderkarte sollte aber weiter helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (25. Juli 2012)

Hmm ok muss ich mich bei gelegenheit mal schlau machen...die gegend bei euch muss doch zum biken geschaffen sein  schöne gegend


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2012)

Oder du kommst mal zu einem der Biketreffs in Bingen respektive Münster-Sarmsheim, dann zeig ich dir alles. Aber keine zu hohen Erwartungen, es sind eher Wegschnipsel, denn generell ist Bingen eher ein Forstpisten-Revier. KH hat da mehr zu bieten.
Immerhin kann man von Konflikten mit Wanderern in Bingen kaum sprechen. Man trifft nämlich selten welche.  

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## kathi_83 (8. August 2012)

Hallo Leutz,

bin nächste Woche beruflich in Mainz unterwegs, und wollte mein MTB mitnehmen. Weiß jemand ob es da oben auch schöne Wälder und Trails zum Biken gibt?
Vielleicht hat mir jemand ja ne schöne Strecke wäre nett, denn ich bin kein so Straßen  Fahrer.

Grüße Kathi


----------



## mbonsai (8. August 2012)

Gonsenheimer Wald für die kleinen Touren (Di. und Do. mit Führung durch MTB Club Beinhart) ansonsten musst Du doch ein bissel auf die Suche gehn Richtung Hohe Wurzel, Schläferskopf oder auch Rund um Schlangenbad.

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## stanleydobson (10. August 2012)

Heute war ich im gonsenheimer wald, da war es angenehm zu fahren.
Und ich hab sogar trails entdeckt, auf einem waren sogar so rampen mit baumstämmen gebaut usw  war wirklich überrascht

Leider hab ixh meine regel gebrochen und bin ohne rucksack los, wurde prompt bestraft als ich bemerkte dass ich nen platten hatten mitten in der pampa  naja den fehler werd ich auch nicht mehr machen

Naja erster platten in 30 jahren und das mit dem neuen bike, na super, werd ich mixh gleixh mal am reifenwechsel versuchen


----------



## Kostemer (11. August 2012)

Hi

Von wo fährt man am besten den gonsenheimer Wald an?


----------



## stanleydobson (12. August 2012)

Wie von wo? 

Ich bin aus der stadt kommend am tierpark vorbei, am sportplatz vorbei und dann über die autobahnbrücke

Der trail den ich entdeckt habe scheint aber weiter oben zu beginnen, keine ahnung wo, wollte den  nicht komplett ablaufen


----------



## Kostemer (12. August 2012)

Hi

Genau da waren wir gerade auch. Am Sportplatz geparkt und ab da mit den bikes weiter. Trail hab ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## stanleydobson (12. August 2012)

Hab ich auch nur durch zufall entdeckt

Bin nach der brücke direkt links und dann wieder links und dann etwas gefahren, da wo die erste hütte und die trainingsgeräte sind,da bin ich grade aus gefahren so dass ich die geräte links liegen gelassen habe

Irgendwann hab ich links am hauptweg den bzw stück weiter den nächsten schmalen trail entdeckt und bin diesen mal gefolgt

Der erste war nur paar meter S-kurve nach unten, der zweite war dann der lange mkt den rampen am ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (13. August 2012)

Da muss ich doch direkt die Woche mal nach suchen.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. August 2012)

Also ich fahr die nä 2 wochen bestimmt öfter mal hin.... leider bin ich noch anfänger sonst hätte man sich mal treffen können, aber mit der kondition haperts noch bei mir nach den 3 jahre pause  weiß ja net wies bei dir/euch aussieht

Wie gesagt sieht man vom hauptweg aus auch nur die schmalen wege die "aus den büschen kommen"
Da ich neugierig bin hatte ich einfach mal geschaut und bin dem nachgelaufen, irgendwann hab ich aber aufgegeben mit dem bergauf schieben  ... der muss irgendwo oben an ner hohen stelle beginnen,aber kein plan wo


----------



## Kostemer (13. August 2012)

Dito bin selbst Anfänger.
Von daher passt das


----------



## stanleydobson (13. August 2012)

Ich schreib dir mal ne pm


----------



## kathi_83 (13. August 2012)

wie arg geht es denn da Bergauf, sicher nicht so arg oder? Komme aus dem Schwarzwald und bin beruflich diese Woche in Mainz, wollen morgen auch mal den Gonzenheimer Wald erkunden gehen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ;-)
Grüße


----------



## stanleydobson (13. August 2012)

kathi_83 schrieb:


> wie arg geht es denn da Bergauf, sicher nicht so arg oder? Komme aus dem Schwarzwald und bin beruflich diese Woche in Mainz, wollen morgen auch mal den Gonzenheimer Wald erkunden gehen.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ;-)
> Grüße



Naja den  trail selbst kann man schlecht hochfahren weil da viele erdstufen auf der strecke sind...ausserdem ist er sehr schmal

Wie gesagt vermute ich dass irgendeiner der hauptwege die an höhe gewinnen zum start dieses trails führen

Ich fahr morgen wohl auch wieder in den wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (13. August 2012)

Also wenn du aus dem Schwarzwald kommst, wo ich Winter Urlaub öfters mache, fährst da logger hoch.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. August 2012)

Ja für geübte sind die hauptwege sicher keine herausforderung  ich fahr da gemütlich rum und gugg jetzt immer ob ich wieder versteckte wege/trails finde


----------



## Kostemer (13. August 2012)

Gps hast nicht an board für Aufzeichnung?


----------



## stanleydobson (13. August 2012)

Aufzeichnung für was?

Hab nur so ne app aufm handy die ich nutzen könnte... die zeichnet den zurückgelegten weg auf

So zbsp https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=218211641312151355432.0004c69a0169e064daf34

Weis aber net ob das im wald klappt


----------



## Kostemer (13. August 2012)

Damit wir sehen können welchen trail du dort runter bläst

Ich mach beim nächsten mal auch ne Aufzeichnung


----------



## stanleydobson (13. August 2012)

Ich kanns versuchen, aber da das über gogle maps läuft bezweifle ich das man auf der karte dann was sieht


----------



## mbonsai (14. August 2012)

Oder ihr fahrt dienstags oder donnerstags um 18:30 ab Nothelferkapelle mit den Beinharten ne Runde durch den Wald, sind immer viele schöne Trails im GoWa mit drin. Meistens werden auch zwei Gruppen gemacht so dass für jede Geschwindigkeit was dabei ist. Danach noch nen gemütliches kaltes Hefegetränk und der Tach iss perfekt  

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## stanleydobson (14. August 2012)

Bin seit ner stunde im wald,herrlich  so ruhig und friedlich

Hab auch das ende bzw anfang des trails gefunden bzw wie man hin kommt, dann quer durch den wald gefahren ( auf wegen  ) und mach grad pause ...

Sende daheim mal die tracks wenn man was sieht


----------



## mbonsai (14. August 2012)

AUTSCH .... andere müssen arbeiten 

Hier sind eigentlich alle Trails im GoWa mit drauf

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13819.html

Für die GPS Junkies unter euch


----------



## Kostemer (14. August 2012)

Super...
Ziehen hier im Werk höchst ein Kabel nach dem anderen rein und du lässt es dir gut gehen :what:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (14. August 2012)

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=218211641312151355432.0004c736ea58b4397d95c
Weg von brücke bis zum minitrail

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=218211641312151355432.0004c736f00e27087481e
Liegt ca 200 meter neben dem minitrail,an dem großen holzstapel links. Wenn man den hauptweg aber bks zum ende hoch fährt kommt man zum anfang dieses 700 meter trails


----------



## stanleydobson (14. August 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Oder ihr fahrt dienstags oder donnerstags um 18:30 ab Nothelferkapelle mit den Beinharten ne Runde durch den Wald, sind immer viele schöne Trails im GoWa mit drin. Meistens werden auch zwei Gruppen gemacht so dass für jede Geschwindigkeit was dabei ist. Danach noch nen gemütliches kaltes Hefegetränk und der Tach iss perfekt
> 
> Gruss Bonsai



Würd ich ja gerne machen aber ich halte mich nicht für fit genug m mit den pros mitzuhalten


----------



## mbonsai (14. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Würd ich ja gerne machen aber ich halte mich nicht für fit genug m mit den pros mitzuhalten



Deswegen fahren die ja auch in zwei Gruppen, eine gemütlich die andere etwas flotter, der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo!!


----------



## stanleydobson (14. August 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Deswegen fahren die ja auch in zwei Gruppen, eine gemütlich die andere etwas flotter, der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo!!



Naja da is man ja gleich unten durch wenn man da rumtuckert


----------



## mbonsai (14. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Naja da is man ja gleich unten durch wenn man da rumtuckert



zur Not wirste halt geschoben bzw. kannst gleich zur Hefekaltschale abbiegen


----------



## stanleydobson (15. August 2012)

So heute wieder 10 km im wald gewesen  
Mal neue wege gefahren und tatsächlich wieder neue trails entdeckt 

Bei einem hats mich bergab beinnahe gelegt  muss mal weniger bremsen 
Und dann war ich plötzlich im nirgendwo  hab aber wieder rausgefunden aus dem bösen wald


----------



## Kostemer (15. August 2012)

Hi

War kurzfristig mal da gewesen.
Bin deinen GPS Track mal runter gefahren und hab mich beinahe auf den Appel gelegt. Da kommt ja erst nen Baumstamm quer der als kleiner Kicker dienen soll. Neja ich war zu langsam für das Teil und der Sand danach macht die Landung nicht grad leichter. Höchstens ein Sturz weicher. Die zwei kleinen Kicker am Ende hab ich aber schön genommen und ein wenig Blut geleckt. Mehr mehr mehr


----------



## stanleydobson (15. August 2012)

Ich hab gar kein plan ob ich die trails von heute wieder finde 

Ich hab da an den sportgeräten das bike diesen einen weg hochgeschoben ( zwischen geräten und übersichtsplan) und bin oben mal dem weg gefolgt, dann irgendwo über die landstrasse in den nä waldabschnitt

Dann irgendwann war ich wieder an der straße und bin dem pfad daneben gefolgt bis es nicht mehr ging, dann wieder seitenwechsel und plötzlich war ich mitten in nem trail der mehrer wege zur auswahl bot

Irgendwann ging der dann über wurzeln bergab, wie gesagt da beinahe gelegt, und dann war ich da an diesem teich !?

Dann weg wieder zurück gesucht , hab ich so ne ewig lange downhill strecke hochgeschoben an einer selbstgebauten hütte vorbei, da war dann auch plötzlich ne halbfertige rampe zu sehen....

War schon cool heute, nur da kann man sich echt verfahren in dem wald


----------



## Kostemer (16. August 2012)

So da wir einen schönen morgen haben und ich frei, gehts jetzt mal in den Wald. Halb 12 dürfte ich da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (16. August 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> So da wir einen schönen morgen haben und ich frei, gehts jetzt mal in den Wald. Halb 12 dürfte ich da sein.



Von Kostheim lässt sich auch schön der R6 bis zur Platte fahren und von da gibts auch ein paar schöne Trails nach Wiesbaden runter und dann über Fahrradwege nach Hause.......

sprach auch ein Koschtemer 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## stanleydobson (16. August 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> So da wir einen schönen morgen haben und ich frei, gehts jetzt mal in den Wald. Halb 12 dürfte ich da sein.



Mist heute hab ich sowas wie muskelkater  und ich muss auch um 14 uhr wieder daheim sein, daher werde ich wohl nicht dazustoßem können


----------



## Kostemer (16. August 2012)

So mein kleiner Beitrag zum GoWa

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...B683AB7D6E9CFE349DACE6466B6141E50279D20FD0F89


----------



## mbonsai (16. August 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> So mein kleiner Beitrag zum GoWa
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...B683AB7D6E9CFE349DACE6466B6141E50279D20FD0F89



MHhh ein paar hast Du schon gefunden, aber da sind noch vieeel mehr


----------



## Kostemer (16. August 2012)

@mbonsai
Viel mehr was? Wege?

Also wenn ich mich die Platte hoch kämpfe werd ich auch nicht viel mehr machen können wie runter Rollen  Bin dann doch noch nicht sooo Fit.
Ausserdem ist Platte doch so nen Thema. Da warte ich lieber bis nächstes Jahr auf die Strecke.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. August 2012)

Kostemer schrieb:


> So mein kleiner Beitrag zum GoWa
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...B683AB7D6E9CFE349DACE6466B6141E50279D20FD0F89



Haha da ecke mainzer landstr/binger str nach budenheim bin ich gestern rausgekommen
Muss meine waldfahrt auch mal aufzeichnen, sieht bestimmt lustig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (17. August 2012)

der trailsuchkönig ist wieder da 

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=218211641312151355432.0004c771e1889abf0483a

Man kann anhand der makierungen gut sehen das links an der straße und richtung budenheim viele trails versteckt sind
Viele wege teilen sich auch, ich bin nicht alle gefahren

Gute startpunkte
-oben an der treppe wo dieser turm/gastronomie zu finden ist
-nach der brücke hauptweg geradeaus und dann am ende irgendwann links (siehe karte)

Auf der rechten seite des hauptweges hab ich kaum was gefunden, das meiste davon waren die joggerwege

Hatte heute sogar 4-5 mtb fahrer gesehen^^


----------



## Kostemer (17. August 2012)

Hi

Mit was erstellst du den Track?
Also welches gerät und app?


----------



## stanleydobson (17. August 2012)

Ist für android handys
Die app heist einfach nur "meine tracks"


----------



## Kostemer (17. August 2012)

Hi

Ich zeichne mit OruxMaps auf. Kompliziert aber wenn man die App mal durchschaut hat einfach super.


----------



## stanleydobson (20. August 2012)

Heute wollte ich wieder losfahren nach 2 tagen pause und dann wach ich mit handgelenksschmerzen auf...muss irgendwie falsch gelegen haben , aber genau die griffposition der hand schmerzt


----------



## stanleydobson (22. August 2012)

Bin wieder im wald und fahre mal die trails die ich beim letzten mal links liegen gelassen habe. Hammer was man so alles findet


----------



## stanleydobson (22. August 2012)

So wieder daheim
Die nebentrails hatten es in sich, bestimmt ne stufe schwieriger, da war ne abfahrt die hab ich auch nach 15 versuchen nicht hinbekommen ohne abzusteigen 

Bester startpunkt für alles ist echt oben an der langen treppe, da kann man in  ekde richtungen loslegen 

Aber achtung, bei nem downhill, haben assis nen mega baumstamm mit gestrüpp genau am ende einer steilen abfahrt bzw bei manchen pros sprung quer gelegt 

Wollte ihn wegziehen,aber allein keine chance


----------



## Kostemer (22. August 2012)

Der ist bestimmt dazu da drüber zu jumpen


----------



## stanleydobson (5. September 2012)

Heute bin ich mal den trail nach budenheim runtergefahren, war geil  

Ärgerlich sind nur die kurzen sandflächen, da rutscht mein bike wie auf eis


----------

